# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Ασφαλείας >  >  Ερωτηση για paradox esprit 728 ult

## giorgos

Γεια σας .
1.
Έβαλα εναν συναγερμο paradox τον 728 και θα ήθελα κάποιος να μου πει αν γνωρίζει μπορεί να δουλέψει σαν τηλεφωνητής η μόνο σαν κωδικοποιητής?Με ενδιαφέρει να καλεί εμένα απλά στο νουμερο που θα του βάλω και όχι η συνεργασία με κέντρο που από ότι βλέπω στο manual υποστηρίζεται.
Σκέφτηκα να του περάσω στη διεύθυνση που βάζουμε τα νούμερα του κέντρου το δικό μου αλλα υποθέτω θα με καλεί για οτιδήποτε και όχι μόνο για συναγερμό που με ενδιαφέρει ετσι είναι?
Απλα σαν σκέψη το ρωτάω δεν το δοκίμασα.
Στην τελική αν κάποιος τον γνωρίζει ας μου πει αν δουλεύει σαν τηλεφωνητής 
2.
Σχετικά με την έξοδο bell του ίδιου συναγερμού για να συνδέσω εσωτερική σειρήνα εκεί χρειάζεται ρελέ? Γιατί σύνδεσα και δεν δούλεψε μου έκοβε την τάση σαν να ενεργοποιούταν η ηλεκτρονική ασφάλεια παρόλο που το εγχειρίδιο γράφει οτι δέχεται εώς 3 αμπέρ ρεύμα και η σειρήνα που έβαλα αντε να τραβάει 400μιλιαμπέρ, δοκίμασα και με ένα μικρορελέ με βάση και πάλι τιποτα βέβαια δουλειά μου έκανα μέσω της pgm απλά επειδη τους ακροδέκτες bell τους άφησα κενούς και θέλω αν γνωρίζει κάποιος να με ενημερώσει.

ευχαριστώ.

----------


## machine22

1) Γίνετε με τον κατάλληλο προγραμματισμό ώστε να σε ειδοποιεί μόνο για alarm
2) Μέτρα με ένα πολύμετρό τι τάση βγάζει όταν δίνει alarm (και σε αναμονή)

----------


## giorgos

Μπορείς να μου δώσεις κάποιες παραπάνω πληροφορίες για τον προγραμματισμό? Σε ποια διεύθυνση πρέπει να μπει το τηλέφωνό μου?parad.jpg

----------


## machine22

Στείλε μου το manual

----------


## billectron

Καλησπέρα

Η λειτουργία στην οποία αναφέρεσαι δηλαδή να σε παίρνει τηλέφωνο σε περίπτωση συναγερμού λέγεται pager και τα βασικά βήματα για την υλοποίηση της είναι τα ακόλουθα :

1. Στις θέσεις 04 εως 05 προγραμματίζεις το τηλέφωνο στο οποίο θέλεις να σε ενημερώνει.
2. Στην θέση 08 βάζεις ενδεικτικά ένα κωδικό συνδρομητή π.χ. 1111. 
3. Στην διεύθυνση 038 επιλέγεις pager format.
4. Στην 037 επιλέγεις το pager delay ανάλογα την τηλεφωνική γραμμή και τον πάροχο που έχεις.
5. Στις διεθύνσεις απο 36 εώς 40 και για τις ζώνες που έχει η μονάδα σου εισάγεις τον κωδικό 130 ( Contact ID event ) ούτως ώστε για αυτές και μόνο να πραγματοποιεί κλήση.
6. Αντίστοιχα στις διεύθυνσεις απο 42 έως 46 εισάγεις πάλι το 130 ούτως ώστε να λαμβάνεις το restore των ζωνών.
7. Στην διεύθυνση 512 μπορείς προαιρετικά να εισάγεις τον κωδικό 602 ούτως ώστε καθημερινά να σε ενημερώνει και για το test. 
8. Τέλος στην διεύθυνση 090 η επιλογή ΜΕΜ ενεργή ή ανενεργή ανάλογα εαν θέλεις καθυστέρηση στην κλήση ή όχι
ενώ για την επιλογή TRBL πρέπει να είναι σίγουρα ανενεργή για να μην κάνει κλήση για κάθε συμβάν. Βέβαια και ενεργό να είναι το TBRL δεν θα σου στείλει για όλα τα συμβάντα παρα μόνο για αυτά που έχεις προγραμματίσει τον αντίστοιχο κωδικό στο πρωτόκολλο CID.

Ελπίζω να σε βοήθησα..

Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## Giakoumis

> Καλησπέρα
> 
> Η λειτουργία στην οποία αναφέρεσαι δηλαδή να σε παίρνει τηλέφωνο σε περίπτωση συναγερμού λέγεται pager και τα βασικά βήματα για την υλοποίηση της είναι τα ακόλουθα :
> 
> 1. Στις θέσεις 04 εως 05 προγραμματίζεις το τηλέφωνο στο οποίο θέλεις να σε ενημερώνει.
> 2. Στην θέση 08 βάζεις ενδεικτικά ένα κωδικό συνδρομητή π.χ. 1111. 
> 3. Στην διεύθυνση 038 επιλέγεις pager format.
> 4. Στην 037 επιλέγεις το pager delay ανάλογα την τηλεφωνική γραμμή και τον πάροχο που έχεις.
> 5. Στις διεθύνσεις απο 36 εώς 40 και για τις ζώνες που έχει η μονάδα σου εισάγεις τον κωδικό 130 ( Contact ID event ) ούτως ώστε για αυτές και μόνο να πραγματοποιεί κλήση.
> ...



Με πρόλαβε ο φίλος!

----------


## skipper1

Καλησπερα κ καλη χρονια!
Ειναι ευκολο να μου στειλεις το manual στα ελληνικα?







> Μπορείς να μου δώσεις κάποιες παραπάνω πληροφορίες για τον προγραμματισμό? Σε ποια διεύθυνση πρέπει να μπει το τηλέφωνό μου?parad.jpg

----------


## fan1s

> Καλησπερα κ καλη χρονια!
> Ειναι ευκολο να μου στειλεις το manual στα ελληνικα?



καλησπέρα  καλή χρόνια και γω θα το ήθελα  παρακαλώ
και αν κάποιος φίλος έχει προς πώληση πληκτρολόγιο συμβατό με τον παραπάνω πίνακα

----------


## asarigiannis

καλημερα σε ολους,έπεσε στα χέρια μου ο paradox 728express.Δουλεύει κανονικα.Μήπως έχει κάποιος manual ατ ελληνικα γι αν ατον προγραμματίσω?ευχαριστώ.

----------

